
FTC Says It Has an Open Non-Public Probe on Facebook Practices - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-26/ftc-says-it-has-an-open-non-public-probe-on-facebook-practices
======
da_chicken
I'm sure the investigation will find egregious privacy violations, fine
Facebook some minuscule amount relative to it's market cap and revenue, and
then immediately waive the fine if "they promise not to do it again." And then
seal the details of the inquiry from public scrutiny. That seems to be the way
these things are typically handled by the US government.

------
bhtru
Receiving a 404 on the link.

~~~
bhtru
Link is working now. If could delete/edit the above comment I would.

